# Parallel controllers



## colman (Jan 6, 2008)

I am looking for a high performance controller for an ev. There semms to be few DC controllers capable of handling more than about 500A (zilla aside). The curtis 1231 seems the most popular but it can only do 500A @ 144V = 72kW

Why can't you just get 2 curtis 1231's and put them in parallel to get 1000A at 144V = 144 kW

Colman


----------



## Mr. Sharkey (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, but it's very deep electronic Juju to make two controllers work as one. The frequency, phase and duty cycle of both controllers must be indentically matched to keep the pyrotechnics in the box. Better to just pull the power handling components (MOSFETS, most likely) out and parallel them with the other controller, allowing only one "brain" to send out orders to both sets of pass semiconductors.

Otherwise, the only hope would be if the controller manufacturer built in a "stacking" interface that allowed two controllers to sync and act as one.


----------



## colman (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought that might be the case. 
Do you know if anyone has tried souping up a curtis or any other type of controller?

Colman


----------



## neogeogray (Jan 5, 2008)

Sharkey got that one rite-on Colman! Unless your running two dc motors? Then you can run two controllers (one to each)
Neogeogray


----------

